# Should i buy a Bloodroot blades-knife?



## jonaas (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi, I'm fortunate enough to have the opportunity of buying a beautiful gyuto from Bloodroot blades. It's a lot of money (500usd) and i wonder if it's a waste to own such a knife and not being a professional chef although I cook a lot at home?


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

Nicd quandary to be in. Guess it depends on how you feel about having "the best" of something. It that brings you some joy and you're otherwise able then go for it. Don't buy it to impress anyone - they'll likely think your nuts.

And should you not like it for any reason the resale will be quick.


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 9, 2017)

yeah resale would be very quick if you dont like it.. it's about a 4 year wait if you join his list now


----------



## Kippington (Aug 9, 2017)

daveb said:


> Don't buy it to impress anyone - they'll likely think your nuts.


 
This is sage advice.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wdestate (Aug 9, 2017)

i agree with what people said. if you want a good knife get it, use it. if you decide its overkill you can probably get damn near every cent back here reselling it.


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 9, 2017)

Buy it, play with it and if you don't like it sell it. Which one do you have an opportunity to buy?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 10, 2017)

Buy it. You could resell it here if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Aug 10, 2017)

FWIW - I waited the 42 months just because ... worth every cent but as you can tell by the response(s) here my friends and family "already know I am a nut" ...

Quick question - knives at home are carbon? Answer = YES then buy it but if your answer is NO I would seriously think about this ...


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 10, 2017)

If you are going to use the knife at all, it's not a waste. Even if you want to preserve it for the next generation to use, it's not a waste. 
Just buy it and enjoy


----------



## jimbob (Aug 10, 2017)

There are many home users here with knives that would slay in any environment, pro or otherwise. Depends on your knife knutedness! Buuuy it buuuuy it buuuy it


----------



## no_one_just_Roy (Aug 10, 2017)

You posted that question on THIS forum: the answer is quite obvious, isn't it?


----------



## chipzaroy (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes. Definitely yes. They're so freakin beautiful.


----------



## jonaas (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you so much for all the answers! Since i'm aware of where i asked i thought that you would recommend me to go ahead &#128522; It's a beautiful knife and i think it would suit my needs!


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 10, 2017)

Very nice. I was trying to get this one too from august lottery. Definitely get it.


----------



## cschoedler (Aug 10, 2017)

Go for it. If you don't love it I'm sure you can find someone here who will.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 10, 2017)

Jonas, This is very special knife, and performance is only part of it. Your getting a one of a kind hand made tool by a small family of humble but talented knife makers. I do not own one, but have handled them and each one is unique, beautiful and performs. To most of us, those are some of the primary reasons why we buy them in the first place. Every day their getting harder and harder to attain.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 10, 2017)

Did you buy it? I posted a thread when this month's sale was posted that every knife looked incredible. If you don't like it, you very likely can resell with little to no financial loss.


----------



## jonaas (Aug 10, 2017)

First i was about to buy it but i think ill have to pass. It will cost to much with all the fees involved in importing it to Sweden. Not happy about this but it's just too much money. 
Thank you for the friendly advice, hope one of you is next in line.


----------

